# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Asus Zenfone Zoom vượt qua kỳ kiểm thử của TENAA, Zoom quang 3X, đặc trưng camera 13MP

## sanxuattudien

Tại sự kiện CES năm ngoái, với sự xuất hiện của chiếc *Asus Zenfone Zoom*, đã được chính trực tiếp CEO Jerry Shen giới thiệu tại hội nghị. Các tính năng của chiếc điện thoại bao gồm mô-đun zoom quang 3X khá mỏng, camera chính được trang bị tính năng lấy nét tự động bằng laser cho tốc độ lấy nét chụp hình khá ấn tượng. Với khẩu độ f/2.0, nên hình ảnh có thể được chụp trong điều kiện anh sáng thấp mà vẫn ổn định.
​Và ngày hôm nay Asus Zenfone Zoom đã vượt qua được kỳ kiểm tra của cơ quan quản lý Trung Quốc là TENAA. Chiếc điện thoại này được trang bị *màn hình 5.5 inch*, với độ phân giải 1080x1920 pixels. Chip *Intel Atom Z3580*, dòng CPU quad-core có thể đạt tốc độ lên tới 2.3 GHz. Người dùng có nhiều lựa chọn với 2/4 GB Ram và tùy chọn bộ nhớ trong 16/32/64 hay thậm chí là 128 GB. Khe cắm thẻ nhớ mở rộng 64 GB cho người dùng thích bổ sung thêm cho bộ nhớ lưu trữ .
​Bên cạnh camera 13 MP ở mặt sau, mặt trước cũng được trang bị một camera 5MP hỗ trợ chụp selfie và những cuộc gọi thoại. Và với việc bộ camera được trang bị bộ zoom quang học nhưng kích thước của máy không quá cồng kềnh, điểm dày nhất của máy chỉ chiếm khoảng 11.95 mm và trọng lượng máy chỉ khoảng 185g. Sản phẩm dự kiến sẽ được bán với giá 399$, và bên dưới đây là một vài hình ảnh đã được TENAA công bố.



​

----------


## suemall

*Trả lời: Asus Zenfone Zoom vượt qua kỳ kiểm thử của TENAA, Zoom quang 3X, đặc trưng camera 13MP*

Đọc kỹ lại mới để ý con này cũng có lấy nét bằng công nghệ laser, có vẻ như camera cũng ngang ngữa camera sau của ZF Laser rồi

----------


## hientatthanh

*Trả lời: Asus Zenfone Zoom vượt qua kỳ kiểm thử của TENAA, Zoom quang 3X, đặc trưng camera 13MP*

Công nghệ lấy nét bằng laser là sao vậy thím

----------


## hatrang1995

*Trả lời: Asus Zenfone Zoom vượt qua kỳ kiểm thử của TENAA, Zoom quang 3X, đặc trưng camera 13MP*




> Công nghệ lấy nét bằng laser là sao vậy thím


Là công nghệ tiên tiến nhất hiện nay, chùm tia laser phía sau chiếu với tốc độ rất nhanh trong khoảng thời gian 0.03s từ camera đến vật thể. Giúp cho bạn chụp hình được nhanh hơn, ko bỏ lỡ những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời

----------


## lehue2603

*Trả lời: Asus Zenfone Zoom vượt qua kỳ kiểm thử của TENAA, Zoom quang 3X, đặc trưng camera 13MP*

Con này kích thước bao nhiêu vậy thớt?

----------


## muanoithatcucom

*Trả lời: Asus Zenfone Zoom vượt qua kỳ kiểm thử của TENAA, Zoom quang 3X, đặc trưng camera 13MP*




> Con này kích thước bao nhiêu vậy thớt?


Zenfone Zoom có kích thước 158.9 x 78.84 x 5 ~ 11.95 mm (WxDxH). To hơn Zenfone 2 chút xíu

----------


## huongcao

Zenfone Zoom có kích thước 158.9 x 78.84 x 5 ~ 11.95 mm (WxDxH). To hơn Zenfone 2




thể loại cá cược thể thao ;tỷ lệ cá cược bóng đá tài xỉu là gì ;cá cược ăn tiền ;cá cược euro 2016 ;

----------

